# Hoover Reservoir boat ramps?



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking about fishing Hoover tomorrow and I know the lake was low 2 weeks ago when I was there and I am sure its even worse now. Does anyone know the status of of the boat ramps? So far I have only put in off of Sunbury Rd. Under the bridge there and I would like to try some new areas to fish at Hoover. Is there a usable ramp near the riprap at the dam?


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Used the Twin Bridges ramp yesterday with no problem. Heard that Baldridge is getting too shallow for some boats. Red Bank and Walnut are deeper and concrete, so should be ok still, but haven't been there for a couple weeks. Hopefully will personally find out about at least one of those some time next week. Good luck!

andesangler


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I hit Hoover this morning (Sunday), Baldridge is no good, the end of the concrete ramp stops about foot short of the water so it's done for the year. Launched out of Redbank without any problems.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ramp updates--save me a little time in a couple days.

andesangler


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

subscribing....thanks for the info guys.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

used the twin bridges last night. the west side of the dock has some small ruts and the pack is now soft from the rain. track light


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wen't out tonight, 9/25. The Redbank Rd ramp was still good but the ramp across the bridge on Sunbury Rd will not be usable until next year.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Put my kayak in off Redbank Rd., not sure what the name of that ramp is, but spoke with a guy measuring the water depth at the ramp. Says that he's to put in new ramps and pointed out about 50 yards to where the water level needs to drop before he can start pouring concrete. Last year he said the lake didn't drop enough. He seemed pretty optimistic he'd get his needed depth this year. Only gonna get worse.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Just curious if anyone can offer guidance on boat ramps and associated parking at Hoover.
> 
> I scoped out the ramps off of Red Bank, Sunbury Rd causeway (west side), and Oxbow. Oxbow seemed extremely shallow. Red Bank and Sunbury seemed to have more steepness. Wondering if there are any launches that have both paved ramps and paved parking.
> 
> Thanks



I put in at Sunbury and Walnut, concrete ramps and paved parking. Pretty deep too. Never had any issues.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

The water is up almost level to the concrete. Not too difficult to launch without floating docks in place. Water temp was about 45-50.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

